# Pixie Puff @ 11 months



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I've been very lazy and haven't posted any photos in months.
Well, here's Pixie this morning, the morning after her grooming. She did have a yellow polka dot bow with a rhinestone in her hair that lasted about 20 minutes. She went to her "grandma's" house to visit her Tzu aunties right after her groom, and it was pulled out almost as soon as we got there. 
I can't believe she's a year old next month. 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She is a little doll. Thanks for sharing the pictures...and that first one needs a frame!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Pixie is a real beauty, and very feminine and regal looking, too. Love her subtle coloring.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh Beth, Pixie is just such a little cutie  I love the pic where it looks like she is grinning and closing her eyes. 

When you get her groomed, do they trim the hair around her eyes? 

I am hoping to take Baloo in the next week or so and I am hoping to keep his coat long and were going to let his bangs grow out in hopes it will part, but I like Pixies look very much in the face. You can see her eyes, and you can hardly see Baloos.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Beth she is gorgeous!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments!

Angie-the groomer does keep the bang area short, but it ends and it's long on the top of her head. She scissors the rest of her, but doesn't touch the ears or tail. It just works better for us to keep her eyes free and clear of hair.

I though I was unstoppable with my staggered buttercomb, but I STILL miss knots!! We caved and she's in a shorty cut.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww, she's a little angel! I love the pic of her with her eyes closed. Such a beauty!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's a real little beauty! Those photos were fun to see--ready for some more, now.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Pixie is a little darling.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a doll!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's so beautiful! I love the one where she's squinting at you, so sweet.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Pixie has grown into a beautiful young lady! 
Her new pictures are wonderful. 
It's amazing how fast the time goes by isn't it...
Todd will be a year on May 12th!
Our babies are growing up too fast! *sigh*


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Pixie is beautiful! And the groomer did a great job.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> She is a little doll. Thanks for sharing the pictures...and that first one needs a frame!


I agree!!! I really love the top picture and she looks so regal


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

She is adorable! And well groomed.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Eva said:


> It's amazing how fast the time goes by isn't it...
> Todd will be a year on May 12th!
> Our babies are growing up too fast! *sigh*


Thanks again everyone!

Yes, Eva-That's right- Todd's b-day is May also!
I remember him as a little baby when I first joined this forum. 
Memories...

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

So cute. She reminds me of my little Bella!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pixie Puff is so so so adorable, please squish her for me, will ya?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Look twins!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my-they are! She looks soo cute in her pink sweater. 
I always thought Riley looks like Pixie too.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I love her! what I like about light colored havs is how well you can see their expressions!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Sweet!*

Pixie Puff is a doll!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

What a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

Beth,
Pixie Puff is a beautiful doll baby!!! I just love her coloring!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, Beth, she's about the cutest thing ever! I can't get over how much she and Bella look alike. Besides the squinting pic I love the one of her sticking out her tongue. What a doll!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, what a pretty little girl!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh Beth, she is exquisite. So delicate and pretty, and I LOVE her coloring. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a sweet little thing Pixie is!!! And yes, she really does look like Bella.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

She is beautiful and has a stunning coat!
Gina


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks again everyone-you are all such wonderful folks!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

She's BEAUTIFUL!!! I love that last picture with her eyes closed!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She really is beautiful! What a sweetie.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*doesn't time go by so fast...*

How much does she weigh now? Is she going to stay cute and tiny?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> How much does she weigh now? Is she going to stay cute and tiny?


Last time I weighed her (on my postal scale) she was 5 and a half. 
I think she'll stay around that, but who knows??!!!
She loves to be carried around all day, I swear I could drag out my Baby Bjorn and tote her around.

Of course I'd never do that. It's all downhill after that...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Would you look at that face? Oh my. Pixie is a darling!! I love that you've kept her dark tips. They are beautiful. 

I didn't see this thread until now... buried behind so many new threads. :frusty: Glad I didn't miss out on Pixie pics though! :biggrin1:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

AWW-thanks Marj!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWWW, What a little princess Pixie is..tooooo CUTE!:biggrin1:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Pixie is so petite and beautiful and convinces me I do not wany my groomer trimming Evye's eyes anymore. I love the long facial hair. Pixie is such a doll.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Diane!
Sharlene-
She does get hair around her eyes trimmed believe it or not , but she does have longish facial hair though, and it's a pain!! She eats her Merrick canned and it soaks up the broth (bleck), pieces get stuck, and she gets knots under her chin much of the time. I constanly have to wash her face and chin, especially after breakfast. She has never had her ears or tail cut-once the tipping is gone, it's gone forever.
Thanks again for the sweet comments everyone!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Pixie's beautiful! Her expression makes me thing of my Max. When he was a puppy, I took him to a groomer that didn't know anything about Havanese and she trimmed a lot of the black off his head, so he has very little tipping. :-(


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Pixie is soo cute!!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh, I almost missed this thread! I have been out of town and saw almost 1800 messages. Aack!

Pixie is gorgeous!!! I think I read that she is 6 pounds now somewhere. Is that right? She has turned into a beautiful girl.

Karen


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Karen!
Last time I weighed her she was 5.5, I'm hoping she'll get to 6 by her birthday.
What about Linus-has he plateaued? How much does he weigh now?


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Linus did plateau. The last time we checked, he was 4.5 pounds. He is still less than my 5-lb weight, so I hope he will get to about 5 pounds. We'll see.

He sure lets us know he is around though, and to not count him out because of his size. 

Karen


----------

